# Buffalo horn caps



## firie000 (Feb 17, 2014)

Hi All,

I need advice on how to shape, polish and fix buffalo caps onto antler.

Can anyone guide me to forum topic or provide info?

Kind regards

Mick


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

hope this helps

drill a hole in the buffalo horn space the same size as a 3-4" bolt put a washer on the bolt, put the buffalo space on the bolt put another washer in place then screw them together with a nut .

Put this into the chuck of a drill on a horizontal stand ,i use a coarse wood rasp to reduce its diameter then us finer rasps when nearly down to the diameter you want use fine abrasive cloth to smoth it then use a abrasive polish to finish it .It should have a good shean on it when you finished .

Be careful with you hands and dont apply to much pressure on the tools

Its a soft material to cut after all its the same stuff your finger nails are made of

If the antler your using isnt round just attach it to the antler and work it with the rasp till they match then polish it using a cloth wheel and abrasive buffing compound


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Sorry i misread the question thought you said collar

photo this from the stickmaing book by andrew jones & clive george for capping. hope you can read it


----------



## firie000 (Feb 17, 2014)

Thanks-a-million! I have completed a cap already with good results. it's easier that I thought especially using a belt sander to shape the horn.

I am going post a some pics of my efforts today so keep an eye out. Thanks again!


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Horn not bad to work

When you polish it up it looks good looking forward to seeing you results

I am a big fan of the english market sticks they just ooze quality and craftmanship but fancy breaking away from the traditional style to see what else can be done .

Adding the tips of deer horn to things like a rino/ dragon when carved from wood just gives a bit extra and stands out from the me to type stuff even beaks of birds can be carved from rams horn much more realistic

But carving a whole topper from horn is one of my targets. where as bone is a lot harder to carve

will have to check out the japanese carvings there amongst the best at it


----------



## firie000 (Feb 17, 2014)

Just posted the result of my first effort


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Mick you asked about buffalo horn if you go to the homemade walking stick forum click on page 3 you will seea topic called "My first Stick, Hawthorn " There is a piece of buffalo horn thats been pressed using a 10 ton wheel jack,then cut ,next to itis a peice of rams horn that been pressed into it to form a contrasting colour,After that its a simple use of a saw to cut the shape you want,There some examples of a buffalo horn thumb sticks with a rams horn insert there also


----------

